

Meet Microsoft's Sharks Cove: A Raspberry Pi-style mini-PC running Windows 8.1 - johannh
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2459200/meet-microsofts-sharks-cove-a-raspberry-pi-style-mini-pc-running-windows-8-1.html

======
lovelearning
Why such a strange name for a development board? Does "Shark's cove" have any
cultural or historical significance?

